#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [影視] 龍王子簡說.推薦.討論

## 翠龍

龍王子故事是在中古世紀發生的事，雖然沒有獸人，但後面可能有XD
看到片名，當然跟龍有關!!也是充滿魔法奇幻的世界~故在此簡說推薦一下
本片也是由最後的氣宗團隊的新作，連畫面都變3D
若你喜歡龍，這個你絕不能錯過!第二季還有一條龍，你一定會愛死XDD
以下內容只是簡單說明，有避開據透，可以放心 :jcdragon-nod: 

*龍  王  子*

這是一充滿魔法以及奇幻生物的世界(精靈.龍....)
而這個世界共有6種元素，分別為太陽.月亮.星.天空.地面.海洋
_然而卻有人，發現了第七元素..透過犧牲具魔法能量的生物，藉此施放恐怖的黑暗法術_

而不久，就被精靈與龍聯手反抗，事發後.人類就被永久驅逐
東方便為人類王國，而西方便是充滿魔法的精靈國度

並由龍王親自守護邊界，阻止任何嘗試越界的人
數年後，有人卻使用了黑暗法術屠殺了龍王，並毫無留情地摧毀唯一的龍王蛋"龍王子"
少了龍王的守護，情況直轉而下，雙方的仇視越演越烈，一場難以避免的危機步步逼近，而為了終止危機，王子一行人選擇就算捨命也要平息怒火
一個充滿危險.生機.痛苦.奇幻.感人...的故事便由此開始
*===個人簡評===*
這個故事別於一般的劇情，在這篇故事中.並沒有所謂的反派，每個人都有自己的理由
看到後面.不會說:壞人總算被懲罰了!!而是會讓人辛酸..對不起了..，因此很推薦去看看
而且過程相當有趣，讓人從頭笑到尾.幽默十足www例如下面XD
(後方傳來小小的聲音)
A:搞不好那裏.有人需要幫助
B(笑笑的撫A頭):你知道嗎?你真的很善良~
....下一秒....
B(變臉):所以才令人煩惱..好啦...我去看看...(嘆氣
而且故事線其實很多，不像一般劇情.主角一鏡演到底，讓人印象深刻
歡迎留言妳的心得.看法.預估....歐XD若你看，相信你有很多話要說www
最後建議各位看英配中字.別看中音，會比較好>.<
[開頭講述影片]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-djK0YhLmg (未看完一季.就點到第二季預告會嚴重據透歐!!
[連配樂都能出專輯了]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdssmNvzT7Y

----------

